# Wally



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wally is the leader of my new dollhouse scene that I want to do this year.
Meet Wally......................










more pics at http://hauntedhillscemetery.blogspot.com/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

cute yet disturbing...I like it!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wally is cool! He looks like something a possessed child would own! Nice job!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He is SO cute and very dignified.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Cute and Creepy, I love his little outfit!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I wish I had a doll like that to play with when I was a child.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I love him, his dollishness is his creepiest asset. I love his cane!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That is cool AND creepy! Very nice Tyler


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

He looks kinda like a voodoo doll. Cool!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Wally is a great unassuming name too!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

He's cute. Nice job.


----------

